# Punta lógica con voltimetro



## Yeferson01 (May 29, 2016)

Buenas a todos, soy nuevo en el foro y necesito de sus conocimientos. quiero hacer una punta lógica con voltimetro, conseguí ya fabricado un mini voltimetro pero su alimentación es de 5 voltios, yo quiero que trabaje con 12 voltios, la pregunta es: se puede hacer algún tipo de regulador de voltaje que me permita trabajar con ese voltaje y que no me queme el mini voltimetro? espero su ayuda gracias!!!!!


----------



## ruben90 (May 29, 2016)

Resp = LM7805


----------



## Yeferson01 (May 30, 2016)

y para su instalación iría al positivo del mini voltimetro solamente? no lleva mas nada?


----------



## elgriego (May 30, 2016)

Hola el terminal central al negativo,y dos condensadores de bajo valor a la ent y sal ,para que no autooscile.


Saludos.


----------



## Yeferson01 (May 31, 2016)

Gracias gracias , cualquier cosa preguntare otra vez


----------



## Yeferson01 (Jun 14, 2016)

hola otra vez!!!! Bueno no estan logica como yo queria y aqui no se consigue el pic y tuve que cambiar el proyecto y lo hice con led  díganme por favor que estoy haciendo mal. adjunte el diagrama de la punta es bastante sencillo, tiene 2 led y cada uno lleva una resistencia uno por el lado negativo del led y el otro por el lado positivo tienen una alimentación de 9 voltios cuando toca un polo negativo o positivo enciende uno de los 2 hasta ahí no tengo problema. El asunto es que instalo el voltimetro positivo y negativo a la misma alimentacion de la punta, coloqué el 3 cable a la punta del probador AHORA cuando lo enciendo, ENCIENDE TODO!!!!!!  los 2 led y el voltimetro marcando 2 voltios sin probar absolutamente nada!!!!! necesito de sus sabios conocimiento por favor!!!! :cabezon::cabezon::cabezon::cabezon: ya intente de todo. las resistencias son de 1k POR FAVOR AYUDA URGENTE!!!!!!!!


----------



## ruben90 (Jun 14, 2016)

Primero, una punta lógica es un dispositivo que permite comprobar los estados lógicos en las entradas y salidas de circuitos digitales que generalmente trabajan con +5V. Lo que tu quieres armar es un voltímetro, el cual mida varios rangos de voltaje (mas de +5V).

Ahora, tu circuito enciende ambos diodos LED porque es un circuito cerrado, y el punto que tu elegiste como "punta de prueba", esta suministrando corriente (si mides te marcara voltaje) y de milagro no se ah quemado nada.

Puedes armar puntas lógicas, con un simple LM358, y un voltímetro con un IC LM3914. Claro que con PIC podrías tener los 2, que materiales tienes a la mano?


----------



## Yeferson01 (Jun 15, 2016)

Disculpa que no me había explicado bien y no entendía el concepto, soy nuevo en el área de electrónica pero me gusta y quiero aprender. yo vi uno así como el que estoy haciendo y operativo pero no se en que falle. El problema es que desde hace tiempo estaba buscando diagramas para hacer esto pero cuando escogía uno, los materiales no se consiguen o son extremadamente caros es por eso que quiero tener un diagrama establecido para buscar los materiales, fabricarlo y no tener piezas o proyectos a medias. como seria con el LM358?


----------



## ruben90 (Jun 15, 2016)

Descarga el siguiente archivo PDF, es una revista gratuita de CETIK, digo gratuita porque ellos te proporcionaban la revista desde su pagina web y si querías armar el circuito te vendían el KIT (lo menciono por las normas del foro sobre compartir material intelectual). Hasta el final esta el circuito de la punta lógica,
https://leonardopolo.files.wordpress.com/2011/02/electronica-digital-cekit-34-proyectos-practicos-para-construir.pdf
también esta el voltimetro, fuentes lineales simétricas, amplificadores, etc.


----------



## Yeferson01 (Jun 15, 2016)

Listo!!!! voy a leer y volveré.  entonces me propones desechar y invento que hice?


----------



## ruben90 (Jun 16, 2016)

Pues si logras hacerlo funcionar como quieres, adelante. También eh visto puntas lógicas que utilizan compuertas TTL, la elección es tuya.


----------



## Yeferson01 (Jun 16, 2016)

Muchas gracias, cualquier cosa te aviso lo que fabrique!!!!!! :estudiando:


----------



## daniel2409 (Oct 7, 2016)

Hola  ya lo solucionaste? Yo hice casi lo mismo me salió así


----------



## sawamura16 (Nov 29, 2017)

daniel2409 dijo:


> Hola  ya lo solucionaste? Yo hice casi lo mismo me salió así



Hola , me gusto mucho el acabado de tu proyecto , por favor podrías orientarme en como yo puedo realizar un proyecto igual . Agradeceré mucho tu apoyo.


----------



## Fusatronica (Nov 29, 2017)

sawamura16 dijo:


> Hola , me gusto mucho el acabado de tu proyecto , por favor podrías orientarme en como yo puedo realizar un proyecto igual . Agradeceré mucho tu apoyo.



Creo que lo que hizo fue reformar una punta lógica automotriz y según veo se parece mucho a la CEA o sera la Truper


----------

